# Gear Wish List



## loxxSail2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey gang,

So some of you might remember another thread on here about my attempt to pick up a gulfstar 47', but as the winds of change blow, that deal fell through. 

So I'm currently in negotiations to pick up an Islander 36. which many of you might agree is a more sensible choice for a first vessel. 

On the plus side, the Islander 36 is about 30k cheaper than the gulstar 47, so now I have a surplus of cash in my boat slush fund to play with. So let's say you had 20k to play with. Which of these items would add the most value to a short-handed sailor?

Here's a few things I can think of, but I'm itching to know what else you all might come up with. Maybe not all of these items are necessary, just what's off the top of my head. I'd also really love to know why you'd pick one brand over another, as I'm still learning about these things. 

- Lewmar Revo self-tacking winches
- Harken Self-tacking jib system
- Cape horn or Atlas windvane
- AIS Vester marine windmate
- Electric Windlass
- Some brand of autopilot (I haven't done my homework on them yet)
- In boom furler for mainsail (might blow the budget, or be overkill for an I36, but damn would make life easier)
...other stuff I can't think of

Will be fascinating to hear from the ones who are doing... what of these items are game-changers, nice-to-have's or total wastes of cash. 

let the debate/discussion commence.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Self-tacking winches and jib system? For what? Don't you want to do *any* of the sailing yourself?
I'd certainly get a vane gear and a good windlass (plus Rocna anchor and chain to fit), but if you have a vane gear, an autopilot is more of a luxury, unless you plan on motoring more than sailing.
We have a 10" chartplotter at the helm and it is really a great addition to simplify navigating, weather (with XM subscription weather), and gives lots of other information. On a 36 footer, a 5" or 6" chartplotter might be fine.
I'd be leery of boom furlers. Many require someone to help the cars slide onto the track when hoisting, which really makes singlehanding difficult.
I personally wouldn't spend the whole 30k as there may be other things you'll find you need, after sailing for a while.


----------



## loxxSail2 (Jul 2, 2018)

capta said:


> Self-tacking winches and jib system? For what? Don't you want to do *any* of the sailing yourself?
> I'd certainly get a vane gear and a good windlass (plus Rocna anchor and chain to fit), but if you have a vane gear, an autopilot is more of a luxury, unless you plan on motoring more than sailing.
> We have a 10" chartplotter at the helm and it is really a great addition to simplify navigating, weather (with XM subscription weather), and gives lots of other information. On a 36 footer, a 5" or 6" chartplotter might be fine.
> I'd be leery of boom furlers. Many require someone to help the cars slide onto the track when hoisting, which really makes singlehanding difficult.
> I personally wouldn't spend the whole 30k as there may be other things you'll find you need, after sailing for a while.


Umm.. NO? Haha..

Kidding of course.. 

The point of this was to see what might be most important/have the most value over things are just nice-to-have's but are kind of wasteful.

I wouldn't spend the whole extra 30k on this particular boat, I would like to just put together an ideal list of things that if you've some extra to spend, here's where you'll get most bang for your buck.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

lox,
We out here need to know what the present gear list consists of so we can suggest upgrades. Everyone will not agree of course.

without knowing what you have on board now my suggestions:

a robust below decks AP
a decent chart plotter which you can see from where you are when you are sailing. (if you use AP most of the time as many do, a plotter at the helm is only seen when manually steering.)
A reliable wind instrument
roller furling
self tailing primary winches
anchor windlass with chain (min 200')
a robust dry dink (large tubes) and a right size OB
a crane or some simple means to raise the motor from a dink
cockpit cushions
a dodger with forward window removable
sun control - bimini (tent can work at anchor)
large batts and some solar to keep the batts topped up
High output alternator with smart regulator
Electric monitor (12v system)
AIS B
RADAR


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Lox - SanderO's list is spot on......my only suggestion is to make sure any problems discovered in the survey are discovered first before you worry about those kinds of upgrades.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

My take on this would be what is your intended use? Daysailing vs cruising..for example. A windvane would be great if you intend on long distance cruising, not really needed for an out for the afternoon jaunt. That said, a good autopilot, self tailing winches, roller furling headsail, lazy jacks(much cheaper than furling boom)..would be good starters. The other items would be based on intended use of your boat...I grew up without any fancy gadgets, and we faired just fine...as a daysailor.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

None of it until you have used the boat for a while and fixed all the MAJOR problems, and yes I'm confident there are problems, it's a boat they all have something that needs to be fixed, always.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

What Tanski said.

Fix or upgrade what is needed. About the only thing I’d need from your list is some sort of self-steerer (I prefer a vane, but above-deck electric is probably cheaper), a windlass, and (not your list) a stout anchoring system. 

Put the rest of the money in the bank. Sail the boat for a while. Go on some extended cruises. After you’ve experienced the boat and your cruising style for while, only THEN you will know what you really need and want.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

The most important piece of gear that you're going to need is :

*A F A T W A L L E T*


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Many people use lazy jacks for sail control/storing. I have a Dutchman system for decades and it works great and obviously recommend it. Your sail maker will have to install it. It's also a great help when reefing. You'll want to have some mainsail system.

Loxx is going to have to assess how things on the boat are working and plan the upgrades after a getting to know the boat period. "Cutting" into a boat to make an upgrade for mounting a piece of gear needs to be very very very carefully considered.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Since this is your "for now boat", you know that you want a 40 plus footer to retire on, don't upgrade anything on it you'll be throwing your money away. If you plan on keeping the boat for 15 years or more go ahead and upgrade it to make the nicest I36 in the world. If you want all those features on a 36 foot boat buy one already equipped that way. It's out there and probably only a few grand more than the other boats you are comparing it to. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

If you plan on being aboard for longer than a day or two, a good refrigeration system will make life a lot easier. No need to constantly buy ice, no extra water in the ice box, bilge, etc.

Barry


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd be interested to hear what equipment is on board the boat your looking at right now.? If it is not nicely upgraded already you should reconsider keep looking. There is an I36 website that always have nicely equipped Islanders for sale, usually in the Bay Area. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you plan on being aboard for longer than a day or two, a good refrigeration system will make life a lot easier. No need to constantly buy ice, no extra water in the ice box, bilge, etc.
> 
> Barry


Yes and no. If in your travels you find ice is available as it is at every fuel dock it's really no big deal to get more ice and keep the cooler/ice box cold. Refrigeration is expensive and it's fabulous. I have had a refer for almost 30 yrs.

However unless ice is not available in where you don't need a refer. Or wait until you are going to be cruising off the grid. Of course some people won't be around the fuel dock for 5 or 6 days and their box will warm up with only ice.

But if you are living aboard... a refer is kinda important.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in the camp, don't buy ANYTHING.

Do the survey. Fix all the survey items that are necessary for safety. 

Here's how to think about priorities of fixes:

1. The boat must float. Fix all the leaks or things that could lead to a leak (hoses, sea c***, stuffing box, keel bolts, etc.)

2. The rudder needs to work so you can steer. Fix anything to do with steering. Rudder, shaft, cabling, wheel, tiller, etc.

3. The rig needs to stay up and not fall on you head. Fix anything that has to do with standing rigging. 

4. The sails need to function and running rigging. Fix or replace sails/lines depending on condition.

5. The engine needs to work. Some will disagree with this, but for a 36' boat, there will be places you need to get with no wind and no maneuverability. So this means engine, fuel tanks, gear, shaft, propeller, etc.

6. Compass. So you can find your way.

7. Anchor system. So you can stop. 

8. VHF So you can call for help.

Once all this works, you can work on comfort/convenience stuff that is broken. 

1. The head and sanitation system (although you can live with a bucket).
2. Fresh water system (although you can live with a sun shower and some bottle water to drink).
3. Refrigeration (although you can live with a cheap cooler and some ice).
4. Stove (although you can live with a camp stove)
5. Cushions and fabrics (although you can sleep in a sleeping bag).
6. Depth sounder (although you can live with a lead line)
7. Chart plotter (although you can live with a paper chart)
8. Wind instruments (although you can use the hair on the back of your neck)
9. Autopilot (although you can steer by hand)
ETC.


Then, after all that, when you are getting ready to round cape horn you can look at life rafts, series drogues, EPIRBS, life rafts, wind vanes, survival suits, solas flairs, AIS MOB trackers, sat phones, etc.



BUT, IMHO, don't dream about buying anything. Fix what's broke in order of priority. And then start sailing it as soon as it is safe to do so. Then buy the comfort items, based on how you use it. Then decide about the long distance cruising stuff when you figure out what you're really going to do.

Good luck.


----------



## loxxSail2 (Jul 2, 2018)

capecodda said:


> I'm in the camp, don't buy ANYTHING.
> 
> Do the survey. Fix all the survey items that are necessary for safety.
> 
> ...


Great info.. I appreciate the here's an upgrade and here's what you should start out with list..  Love it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I’m with Capecoda. Have the must fix then want lists. THen sail for a year. You will have greater knowledge as to what you need to fix. 

One Haleakula we upgraded one area every year. Only after we thought each area out and RESEARCHED it did we spend on it. 

Engine ( injectors, heat exchanger, hoses )
Electrical, ( rewired) , 
Ground tackle ( anchor, windlass, chain/ rode) 
Power ( batteries, charger, alternator, solar ) , 
Lines and running rigging ( line and winches, .....traveler, shackles, blocks,)
Navigation ( plotter, wind, autopilot)
Sails ( Furler, new sails, EZ jacks, )
Interior ( foam, fabric, stove, ) 

So many areas to improve. 
Don’t waste you money. 
Sail her first. It will slow you down a little so you can thoroughly research stuff . 

Not to dampen you enthusiasm but jumping in one week from an Gulfstar 46 to and Islander 36 to me is kind of impulsive. Two so very different boats. Seems a lack of thorough thought. 

I would spend some time looking at other boats in the 36-44 ranges. Others may pique your curiosity. There will always be boats in good condition out there. What you spend on the initial price of a boat is just a small part of what the boat eventually costs you in time.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

If your boat insurer required a survey than the first order of business is to repair/replace those those (priority) action items mentioned...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

loxxSail2 said:


> On the plus side, the Islander 36 is about 30k cheaper than the gulstar 47, so now I have a surplus of cash in my boat slush fund to play with. So let's say you had 20k to play with.


I like the Islander 36. But if I had a budget of $50k to spend I would be looking at different for a different boat. There are a whole lot to choose from.

https://www.yachtworld.com/core/lis...40&cit=true&fromLength=36&toPrice=55,000&No=0


----------



## loxxSail2 (Jul 2, 2018)

aa3jy said:


> If your boat insurer required a survey than the first order of business is to repair/replace those those (priority) action items mentioned...


Actually they don't, however I'm having one done anyways. Wouldn't buy a boat without one being done.


----------



## loxxSail2 (Jul 2, 2018)

chef2sail said:


> Not to dampen you enthusiasm but jumping in one week from an Gulfstar 46 to and Islander 36 to me is kind of impulsive. Two so very different boats. Seems a lack of thorough thought.


Only impulsive if you're not taking any precautions, which I am. IF the survey comes up negative, then I pass on the deal. If the sea trial comes out bad, then I pass.

I'm not just throwing money around unnecessarily, I'm just ready to buy, and if the dots line up, then there's no reason to pass the I36 (gulfstars are scarse, so finding one was a real find), as I save a bunch (compared to what I was going to spend) and I get a smaller boat to "test the waters" in terms of using it as a liveaboard... so it's kind of a win/win in my mind.


----------

